# my grow areas for now



## adam420 (Jun 10, 2005)

I use a 430 watt hps in my basement under 12/12, the one you see there now is in it's 3rd week of flower and it looks like my first successful grow   

The other light that is two 20 watt cool white bulbs is in my closet, it holds 4 light bulbs but that gets too hot. The 2 plants under that one was cut before the other went to 12/12. will they be females too??     I have heard a couple of different things, Thanks 


btw, where i'm growing right now is just temp for now till i can build my 2 grow rooms,    yes, i will have pics.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 10, 2005)

Cuttings from a female plant are and will remain females unless stressed.


----------



## tallslim (Jun 11, 2005)

what are your plans for your new grow room


----------



## thewebjunkie (Jun 11, 2005)

Looks good adam420 bet of luck with your grow mate


----------



## adam420 (Jun 11, 2005)

tallslim, 

I'm thinking of putting it in the grarge in the conner, I was thinking of having it 5' x 5' and build it to the top then cut it in to 2 grow rooms with one on top of the other. I'm having a hard time finding a store around here that sells mylar, (i have no credit card) but i'm also thinking of putting in thos bathrooms fans then run it to the roof. I'm going to buy a MH light for 24 thinking of around 200 watt something smaller then my 430 for cheapter hydo.


----------



## adam420 (Jun 11, 2005)

GanjaGuru,

What do you mean stressed???


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 11, 2005)

-Stress: A plant can be stressed in a number of ways, the most common being an irregular light cycle during flowering.  Which is why your growspace must be light tight. Stress will turn a female plant into a hermaphrodite or male.  You don't want this.
Even if it stress doesn't change the sex, it will result in reduced yield.
-The rule of thumb for optimum lighting is 50 watts HPS per sq/ft.  A 5' x 5' space is 25 sq/ft., so you would need 1,250 watts HPS to effectively light that space.
-Paint the inside of the walls flat white.  

P.S. you don't need a credit card to buy mylar, or anything else.


----------



## adam420 (Jun 12, 2005)

i was only thinking of 5'x5' cause the last space got really hot. I only said the credit card for buying mylar online cause i can't find it anywhere around here.


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 12, 2005)

adam420 aluminum foil turned dull side out works real good just tape it to walls. use heavyduty thats what i use. 1-37sqft roll $2.50 on sale did acloset plus alot of baking.


----------



## adam420 (Jun 12, 2005)

i was told that aluminum foil keeps the heat in, my last grow area was 4' long 3' hight and  2' width. I use aluminum foil for that and it would get up to 100 degrees in there so i would like to try mylar this time, i'm going to start designing this week.

Hey Doobiebro, why dull side out?


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 12, 2005)

the shiny side can burn leaves,depending on light intensity plus its not quite as hot.my closet in bedroom stays 70-80 degrees in witer and spring . all the insulation and floor and ceiling vent.


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 12, 2005)

adam420 heres my first hydro grow (or closet grow). 2 plants 3 weeks into flower


----------



## adam420 (Jun 12, 2005)

what watt of light you got? and the space sixe in feet? for mine i'm starting to think 3' by 3'


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 12, 2005)

250 hps for flower 250 mh for veg its super bright with that foil.


----------



## Weeddog (Jun 13, 2005)

i've had great success by using flat white paint.  i also ran into trouble finding mylar and decided to go with white.  the box is very brite.  IMO, mylar wouldnt be much better, if any.


----------



## adam420 (Jun 13, 2005)

For me to paint it i would have to drywall it, i'm just going to built it out of wood in the back of the grarge i wasn't planing on drying. hey weeddog got a pic?


----------



## Hick (Jun 14, 2005)

Aluminum foil is NOT a satisfactory reflectant for a grow setup.  Shiny side, dull side no matter. It belongs _outside_.. Flat white paint runs a close second only to mylar. Flat white paint can be applied to nearlly anything, doesn't have to be drywall.


----------



## DoobieBro1 (Jun 14, 2005)

It may not be satisfactory, but it work good for me for now.


----------



## adam420 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm going to use mylar as soon as i can find it.


----------



## jimmy (Sep 15, 2005)

just check hardware stores- or you can order online and send cash in


----------



## adam420 (Sep 16, 2005)

i did check hardware stores, don't have it. i got some a while back from a grow shop. $75 for 100'


----------



## MMilitiaR (Jan 29, 2006)

dude, when im 18(im 16 and a half,lol) im gonna have the baddest setup ever(well, probably like in the top 100,000, lol) but till then, its good ol' cardoard int he closet with a 45 watt UV lamp(made for reptiles, but works for my purposes


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jan 29, 2006)

These figures, represent  the percentange of light reflected.

    Mylar 90-95
    Flat white paint 85-93
    Semi-gloss white 75-80
    Flat yellow 70-80
    Aluminum foil 70-75

You'll see that Mylar and flat white paint overlap each other. If you use the Titanium flat pure white, it is identical to the reflectivity of Mylar. The paint has several advantages. It is harder to hurt, easier to handle, less expensive, can be redone easily, can be touched up in the case of damage.

Any good paint store has the titatium flat pure white. If you look at the stats for the paint on the manufaturers web site, you can get the reflectivity stats as well.


----------

